# my new visitor



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everone here is some pic of my new visitor. What do you thing? He/she is one nice looking bird right . 
But what do you think I should do if he/she comes back? O and by the way he/she is a cooper hawk.
I like him/her but i do not wint him/her by my pigeons.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/560341951QZcVLF


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beautiful bird, Michelle!!

Yes, a menace to your pijies, but still a fine example of his/her breed!

Looks like extra vigilence is called for while this one is around!

Shi


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well my birds do not fly and there cage is a dog cage with screen arownd it so.... All i know is my mom saw him on my loft today and everone wint out to see him 
To me you are right about him/her being "fine example of his/her breed" 
I was looking at pic of them on google to male shor I was right about the type of bird he/she was and all the pic I saw the birds did not have as much color.
I also know he/she it a powerful one we were waching him/her jump from lim to lim in that tree and you could just see it in him/her jumps.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very beatiful bird. And a smart one too, his radar detected pigeons 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely nuisance.  

Be sure your birds are protected by hardware cloth and are weather proofed. Pigeons need a permanent structure away from the elements.

They will stress if they are able to see the hawk, so be sure they can't see him when inside the safety of their home.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok thank you 
The cage dose have hardware cloth on it. 
Win in the loft part they can not see the hawk 
but the out side part they can.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Michelle, If there is any way for that Hawk to get into your coop, it will figure it out. I learned the hard way. So go out there and check it over and make sure it is secure. I would hate for you and your birds to suffer tragedy.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea I know I have looked it over and it seems good. I am hopeing that my dog and cat well also help to keep the cooper away. He is SO nice and I love his color but I just can not have him with my birds.


----------

